# Best titanium road bike for under $4000.



## Motomadman (Nov 30, 2014)

The best deal bar none on the Internet for a pro level Ti road bike is the 2015 Motobecane Team Ti Le Champion. I recently purchased one from oh no, the dreaded Bikes Direct for $2999. The bike and transaction exceeded my expectations. A comparable Ti bike would cost $7500. The extra $4500 will buy a lot of bike stuff. The DA 9000 11 speed groupset it came with retails for around $2500. Kysyrium Elite S wheelset stock.The TIG welds are stacks of dimes flawless. The geometry is semicompact. The tubing is 3/2.5 double butted aerospace quality titanium. The down tube is OS, the top tube is ovalized, the head tube is tapered. The seat tubes are tapered. My bike is 51 cm and without pedals weighed 15.8 lbs. The LBS owner has a Moots and Litespeed. He said that he would rather have my Moto. I do not work for BD and other than being a very satisfied customer, have no affiliation with them. I am a former competitive cyclist. I know what a smoking deal looks like and this is a smoking deal.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

bully for you.


----------



## Motomadman (Nov 30, 2014)

Bully for anyone savy enough to get a untouchable deal on a smokin bike.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

That's a good deal, but not a $7500 deal. Maybe compared to what your LBS charges, but that's not a fair comparison. You can get a Shimano 9000 group for $1250. Is it all 9000, or are there some FSA cranks on it? What fork does it have? Bars and stem?

I recently put together a Lynskey 350 for my wife with everything top end and it was around $7500. Even put a titanium seat post on it. BD has good deals, but they do cut corners here and there.


----------



## Motomadman (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Mine came with full DA 9000 and Kysyrium Elite S wheelset. The only "corners cut" were the cockpit, all aluminum Ritchey and seat. I added Ritchey carbon fiber bar, stem and post and a Selle Italia Superflow SLR saddle. The new cockpit set me back about another $900. I prefer short reach non anatomical road bars and a 130 cm stem. Fits me like it was made for me. I may race again.


----------



## cleansweep13 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a motobecane ti for several years. Its my go to bike due to its durability and lightness.


----------



## Motomadman (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for your positive feedback. I absolutely love mine.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

I also got a Team Titanium. Mine was the 2012 model for $2799. I agree that it's a fabulous deal and don't have many complaints. 

The Ksyrium Elites are nice but my rear one is already giving me problems as many Mavics do. It's made that squeal sound but seems to be behaving since I had my shop lube it. I've never used the bike in the rain either.

I had a terrible time initially getting the seat post to stay up but once I found a solution, it's been fine. All things considered, a great deal for a titanium bike with good components.


----------



## Motomadman (Nov 30, 2014)

The 2015 Moto Team Ti has a semicompact geometry and a tapered head tube. I am big ringing hills with this bike now that before would have put me in the red zone. I love this bike.


----------

